# Squaring up the gantry



## JohnnyPEI (May 7, 2013)

Good day,

SOS (sabre out'a square)

Just got a used sabre 404 delivered to my shop. It was shipped with gantry removed from Y-beam and rail pillow block bearings. Buddy said it was the only way he could 
get it in his trailer and that it shouldn't be that difficult to line back up. He left me standing at my back door the same way my father left me standing at the doorway, on the first day of kindergarten. Scared and clueless. "Hey- where are you going?Don't leave." Oh well, here I am again.

Is there anyone out there with an idea or direction in which to square up the gantry?
I've got things back together(finger tight) but am in no position to " push start ".

Hanging by this thread,
Johnny

PEI Canada


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Johnny.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Call the factory, explain what has occurred and write down good instructions. 2 - get a new friend with a larger truck or trailer. CNC units are squared at the factory for a good reason - the alignment tools are usually more expensive than the machines. I retired as international manager for one of these companies. 1 - piece it together per the instructions, if you are lucky then they drilled pin holes after the alignment for situations such as this, then cut a square and a 30/60/90 - then check it - if you are lucky then all will be in alignment, if not call back and ask what the service tech charges by the hour and what it includes.

Hope you have better luck - Baker


----------



## JohnnyPEI (May 7, 2013)

Thank you Baker,
Those points are sound and appreciated.
Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## daniellyall (Aug 11, 2013)

put a pencil in ya router and draw a line along you x then allong your y check it with a big squre laying it straight along the x line if its out it will show on the y line just bump one side of the y to it comes right


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Daniel. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PDJ - Pilot Pro CNC (Aug 10, 2013)

A dual drive is easy to align by turning one screw or the other.


----------

